# Ksyrium Elite bearing adjustment



## schimanski (Jan 11, 2002)

I just received my 2005 Ksyrium Elites, mounted them on my bike and am amazed by the factory settings on these bearings (front and rear). They're supposedly adjusted for long life, but just how much play is there supposed to be on these things? The bearings had A LOT of play when I installed the wheels and I can't figure out how to eliminate the play without bringing the wheel to a "grinding" halt. When tightening the bearings to the point where there is no play, the wheel certainly is not at all smooth anymore, it's almost stuck. 

I don't understand, either there is more play than I've ever had to accept from any wheel or these things don't turn smoothly. What exactly am I doing wrong? This can't be right.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*read the instructions?*

How are you judging the amount of play? It should be done with the wheel mounted on the bike by checking for sidelay at the top of the rim, near the brakes. You should be able to adjust the play to virtually none and the wheel should still turn easily. Obviously, the bearings should not be overtightened, that's worse than a tiny bit loose.

New wheels have tight seals. Don't be alarmed if it takes a few hundred miles for the seals to loosen up, allowing the wheels to turn more freely.

Mavic info is at this site. Click on products.

http://www.tech-mavic.com/

Login: mavic-com
Password: dealer


----------



## schimanski (Jan 11, 2002)

C-40 said:


> How are you judging the amount of play? It should be done with the wheel mounted on the bike by checking for sidelay at the top of the rim, near the brakes. You should be able to adjust the play to virtually none and the wheel should still turn easily. Obviously, the bearings should not be overtightened, that's worse than a tiny bit loose.
> 
> New wheels have tight seals. Don't be alarmed if it takes a few hundred miles for the seals to loosen up, allowing the wheels to turn more freely.
> 
> ...


I've read all Mavic info I found there earlier on, but thanks anyway. That Mavic factory setting on the bearings of these wheels was just nuts, plain and simple. They were WAY loose and kept on spinning really nicely for what seems like forever, but I could turn the bearing adjustment "ring" one full round and still have plenty of play left there.

How I've judged if there's play is exactly the same way as you propose I do it. And if I turn a tiny bit tighter from where there's still some play in the bearings, then the wheel obviously turns easily by hand, but is nothing like Shimano/Campa hubs, it simply doesn't spin nearly half as long before stopping, there's much, much more resistance in these Mavic hubs. I take it this is how they're supposed to be then? I guess I'll leave some play there and see if they (seals?) break in and start behaving like I expect them to. 

Just to be safe. What exactly am I damaging in the hubs if I decide to leave the bearings closer to that very loose factory setting than actually adjust nearly all play out of them? Thanks.


----------



## argylesocks (Aug 2, 2004)

are you adjusting on the bike, skewer closed, with the tool??

my new rear one was a TAD bit loose, i tighted by hand off the bike about 1/16" and it was fine, spins forever with no play...


----------



## argylesocks (Aug 2, 2004)

*rim tape on ksyriums??*

do i need it?? looks like the inside is all nice and smooth already? no spoke nipples or nothing...


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Rim tape*

Some people put a short piece of rim tape right at the valve hole to prevent the metal edge of the rim from cutting the tube. Otherwise, no rim tape needed.


----------



## CoachRob (Sep 14, 2004)

Ksyrium SL SSC's don't require rim tape. Cannot say for certain about the Elites, however.


----------



## schimanski (Jan 11, 2002)

argylesocks said:


> are you adjusting on the bike, skewer closed, with the tool??
> 
> my new rear one was a TAD bit loose, i tighted by hand off the bike about 1/16" and it was fine, spins forever with no play...


Yes, skewer closed tightly and with that plastic little tool. Seems like somebody was napping while putting my Ksyriums together, they were really loose them bearings.

No rim tape needed on 2005 Ksyrium Elites.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*why leave the bearing loose?*

You're making the mistake of thinking that Mavic adjusted the bearings. I'r say somebody forgot. It would be silly to leave more than the slightest amount of play in the bearings. You also didn't read my note about the bearing seals. They'll loosen up after awhile and the wheels will spin more easily. You're also making a mistake to think the spinning a wheel by hand and noting the rundown time means something, particularly when you're comparing new wheels with tight seals. The only valid test of a wheel's turning resistance is under load.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

*as c-40 says,*

it's not that hard. just adjust the play out and you're done. DON'T leave them loose, and DON'T overtighten. just get the play out. the bearings are shielded cartridge type and will definitely break in some w/ use. spin a brand new chris king hub and you'll get the idea.


----------



## schimanski (Jan 11, 2002)

Understood. It's just that even when there is still little play left in the bearings, the wheel is kind of tight already to spin, IT IS NOT resistance free like every other hub I've come accross. But I'll take your word for it and eliminate the play, then see if it's just the seals breaking in that'll make the wheel function more like others I've used.

I also own Cosmic Carbones and I can't remember they behaved like this when new, that's what's been weirding me out here. Bought these Elites for training use to save the Carbones. Haven't opened up the Elites, but I assume they're the same hub inside as Carbones and Carbones aren't as resistance free as Campa/Shimano, but they definitely are nothing like these Elites. Guess I'll just have to ride them and see what happens.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Feel it!*

For any bearing system, you should adjust to eliminate play and binding. If you have to have a bit of play to avoid binding, then you accept the play. However, the amount of play in your MAVIC hubs should be minimal. As a final check, once you have adjusted to eliminate/minimize play, turn the axle with your fingers to feel for binding. If you feel the bearings catching, then loosen the adjustment slightly. My guess is that you'll be able to have minimum/no play and still feel the hub turning smoothly. The resistance you feel at that point is hub seals.


----------



## ngweimin (Jan 28, 2005)

I got my Ksyrium SL 04 recently and I've having some issues with bearing adjustment as well. The front wheel is pretty easy to sort out and when I tightened to the point of no play the wheels still spun freely and for a long time. I just can't figure out the rear wheel. I've loosened the hub bearings till the adjustment nut was slightly potruding out of the hub but I still could not feel any play when rocking the rim from side to side near the brakes. Does anyone know how to adjust the bearings for the rear wheel?


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

Provided everything went well from the factory, out of precaution the bearings are adjusted with a very high clamping force. Normal skewer clamping force will be less. That may explain the reason for some play. It shouldn't be anywhere near excessive however.


----------



## MonsterCrosser (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks for this thread...
...dug it up and it worked for help!

RBR comes through again!


----------

